# Might As Well Just Go Fishing



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok in my 60's drawing pretty good income.

Today I was bored. Called local Army Recruiter was told I'm too old. Talked with a Trucking Company. They talked but was clear I am too old.

My wife came home, told her what I had been up to. She said I didn't need to be doing anything. I told her I was bored. She says find something to keep me busy around the house.

big rockpile


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Volunteer, there are plenty of places that could use you in a productive. Schools, hospitals, libraries all could use the help.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm already doing this with FEMA

big rockpile


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

You need a buddy to float fish down the White River have the wife drop you off before work and pick you up after work how far you would go in a day? I have no clue.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Always a good option. Get hooked on it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well my wife talked with me and changed my mind. Be my luck I go to work drop over first day.

I was going to go closer to the Full Solar Eclipse. My wife says that I will already be working because some people will be going nuts  ??? She said yes so will it will be a Natural disaster and with FEMA I will be in the office.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mustangglp said:


> You need a buddy to float fish down the White River have the wife drop you off before work and pick you up after work how far you would go in a day? I have no clue.


I'm not that close to the White River but I would like to travel down there. I fish the Niangua River all the time.

My main fishing is travel up to our Cabin on Truman Lake and fish it. I can go up stay at the Cabin, she can come on her days off and stay. thinking of going up there for a couple weeks any way. Thinking of fixing up a Phone Booster so I can have Phone and Internet.

big rockpile


----------

